# Addict Gravel disc



## TrailRider50 (Aug 7, 2015)

Anybody riding a Scott Gravel Disc? How does it compare to an Addict CX? Looks like it might be best suited for long rides on the road , but they look quite the same at first sight!


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like it is SRAM vs. Shimano component set. Apart from the color schemes, it is hard to see if the frames differ at all.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I have an Addict CX10- it is awesome.
From what I understand the 2017 Scott Gravel disc is the same as the Addict CX 10 save for a fork that had even more tire clearance (fits a 40mm).

I agree that part of the problem with some of the bikes is the 1x gearing. I bought mine as a frame- have it built up as Shimano 2x11 with 50/34 up front and a SRAM 11-36 cassette, DI2 (Ultegra rear derailleur) and XTR brake calipers.


----------

